# Things to bring to a trial- List



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Someone had a thread a while back with a whole list of things to bring to a trial. I can't seem to find it. Does anyone else remember that thread?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh nevermind. It was a private message. MRL- please feel free to delete this thread!


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Before you delete it-I think this thread still has merits if it has not been discussed before.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I will ask the person if they care if I share their PM...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Water and dishes
Crate (I use a softside)
Chair
Cooler with drinks/food
Pop up if you have one.
Toys
Poop bags!
Registration number for the organization if you are registering there
Rabies certificate?


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Dog Supplies:
Crates (depends if you want to schlep from car to hotel room and back) - I took 2 and an Xpen
Collar & leash x2 (1 back up)
Bowls (at least three unless you feel like schlepping)
Bedding (both for the crates and a spread across the hotel bed b/c Shania is so used to being allowed on the bed she will pop up and need to be shoo'd down)
Toys
Clicker
Training Motivation (treats, tugs)
Duty bags (because cleaning up is your duty)
Food
Bottled Water


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Mat or tarp for under the crate at the trial site. Clean Run: 6x8 Ground Cover Mats


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Here is the list from an article I put together awhile ago:

*Things to Bring*

Sunblock
Directions to show site, hotel & emergency vets
Crate or X-pen
Shade
Stakes (for Idaho wind)
Hammer (for the stakes)
Collar and leash
Retractable leash (to potty the shy dog)
Waste cleanup bags
Dog dishes
Dog food
People food
Chairs
Copy of the regulations to obsess over
Water (LOTS!)
Dog treats (LOTS!)
Height card
AKC number
Dog toy(s)
Rain coat
First Aid kit
Hand sanitizer
Zip ties (handy for crates)
Camera
Person to run aforementioned camera
Pencil (to draw on course maps)
Good book(s) to read
$$$ (for all the cool dog vendors)

Most importantly,
always bring your
sense of humor!


----------

